# Favorite Hot Sauce?



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

In anticipation of receiving my bottle of Safari Hot Sauce (Created by our very own @Oldsarge), I thought it would be interesting to find out what everyone's favorite hot sauce is.










I am not a fan of vinegar, and pretty much loathe any condiment, sauce, dressing, or food that contains it.

Of course if the content is small enough to be largely undetectable, or the other ingredients are strong enough to overpower the vinegar, I can just as easily enjoy it. Barbecue sauce is a good example of a sauce that I very much enjoy, because other ingredients are more dominant.

As for *hot sauces*, I pretty much avoid them altogether, because most of them that I've come across are made with vinegar. My wife on the other hand, loves them.

Safari Hot Sauce is @Oldsarge's perfected version of an African-style 'piri-piri' sauce, and uses coconut milk as a base instead of vinegar.

For that reason, I am very excited to try it out. Plus, I'm really excited to support @Oldsarge!

Also, if you know of any other hot sauces that don't contain vinegar, please let me know about them. I'd love to try them out as well.

*What's your favorite hot sauce?*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, since I 'invented' it, this is my current fav. However, years ago the _L.A. Time_ ran an article about a old Califorñano red chili sauce. I make it up by the quart!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Aardvark...made in Portland.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tod Hackett said:


> Crystal is my default hot sauce.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Hot_Sauce
> 
> ...


I don't recommend it on red meat. However, it's a killer on seafood, chicken, eggs and avocado toast. And used as a marinade for an hour before tossing a chicken on the grill? Whoa, baby!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm a "mild" kind of guy! :hi: Maybe it's because I still have my taste buds! :happy:

But I've got to say that Oldsarge's sauce is *so hot *that it's named in the Congressional Report on Global warming as a possible cause!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I once had a teaching colleague say that she considered it a, "nice, medium hot sauce". However, once you take into account that she was raised in Bangkok . . .:devil:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I have several that I use regularly and differently. 

My absolute favorite is Melinda’s Naga Jolokia. It is essential on fried eggs in this kitchen. 

A few squirts of Sriracha is a natural in Mornay when making Mac (or, in my case, orecchiette) and cheese. 

Cholula is a good all purpose sauce. 

Mina Spicy Harissa wakes up avocado toast big time. 

BTW, if you stumble into Melinda’s products, her habanero catchup rocks tater tots. Her habanero, oddly, is not as zippy as her jalapeño, and it has the added benefit of the taste of habanero, sweeter and less vegetal than jalapeño. 

In the yard, my chiltepins are starting to ripen. They are superb for a home made salsa and pretty tasty right off the bush but pretty hot.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

mikel said:


> In anticipation of receiving my bottle of Safari Hot Sauce (Created by our very own @Oldsarge), I thought it would be interesting to find out what everyone's favorite hot sauce is.
> 
> View attachment 33124
> 
> ...


Are you ok with lime instead of vinegar?


----------



## prospero1b (Mar 10, 2008)

Imparts pizzazz to a chilli con carne.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Are you ok with lime instead of vinegar?


@TKI67 I definitely like lime, so yes


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

mikel said:


> @TKI67 I definitely like lime, so yes


That being the case you ought to embrace home made salsa. Lime plus salt plus onion plus peppers, augmented however you like (cilantro, garlic, tomato, fruits (love peaches) makes for superb salsa. It takes only minutes with a food processor or blender. Give lime, salt, red onion, habanero, and papaya a try! It's no prob having a zippy salsa with no vinegar. You can also add the dimension of roasting ingredients or cooking the salsa. Salsa doesn't have to be chunky, either. Choose your ingredients and blitz them in a blender.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There are a few hot sauces out there made from pineapple juice--and they're pretty damned good, too.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> That being the case you ought to embrace home made salsa.


@TKI67 I totally agree! I make a mean homemade salsa that is really flavorful and enjoyable. Saw my daughter make it once, so I "borrowed" her recipe and made it my own 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

prospero1b said:


> Imparts pizzazz to a chilli con carne.


Im going to look for this as well as Sarge's!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going to have to look-up Oldsarge's Safari Hot Sauce on amazon and give it a try. The Son-in-Law and I have an ongoing competition to determine whose taste buds can take the most heat!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm going to have to look-up Oldsarge's Safari Hot Sauce on amazon and give it a try.


@eagle2250 check my OP for the link


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't really have a favorite hot sauce but I like a hot sauce that is not too hot but not give me heartburn and I would not have to run to the toilet.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Texas Pete!

Crystal is good as well. I like my heat without the sweet.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

For the adventuresome home cook I offer the following. In Austin lots of folk like Tacodeli because they have become addicted to their Dona sauce. It is a pale green, and first timers mistakenly think, “Ah, avocado. I can handle that.” There are no avocados in it. Roast and skin a pile of jalapeños, add a little roasted garlic, and some salt. Drizzle EVOO in as you blend it. So good! 

BTW, a commentary on local tastes. We were on the Oregon Coast this past week, and the place we were having breakfast advertised their habanero salsa, branding it with heat warnings. We thought it tasted like an excellent gazpacho.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Oldsarge - that's terrific - I'll give it a try!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Amazon tells me that my Safari Hot Sauce will be delivered to our front porch on the morrow!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Amazon tells me that my Safari Hot Sauce will be delivered to our front porch on the morrow!


I want to know what condition it arrives in. If Amazon screws up and the bottle is either broken or leaks, I want to know immediately. This is my product and my reputation and I won't have amazon f*******g it over!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm becoming a big fan of chipotle hot sauce from the local Mexican store (as well as many of the huge variety of salsas.)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chipotle is made from smoked jalapeños. Great condiment! And really hot. I've got an idea for one I need to work on. "B'wana Walt's Simba Sauce: Unleash Your Inner Carnivore!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you . . . And please do rate it on the site. Stars sell.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Anywhere in South Texas but there is a place with this sign....


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Tod Hackett said:


> 5/5 Stars!


@Tod Hackett - Don't forget to leave a review on Amazon for @Oldsarge !


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dks202 said:


> Anywhere in South Texas but there is a place with this sign....
> 
> View attachment 33222


Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt and indeed there were moments when I was convinced that I had tied into a hot sauce that was truly going to result in my untimely demise! LOL. 

PS: Beware, the Ghost Chile!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I really don't understand people who eat those things on purpose. According to what I've read about them, the Ghost pepper wasn't even bred to be eaten. Supposedly it was developed by the Indian Armed Forces to be an ingredient in crowd control. And I believe it! Getting sprayed with Ghost Pepper would certainly eliminate any desire to continue rioting on my part.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Oldsarge - Wow, that is REALLY good hot sauce!

I just took a thick slice of leftover pork loin, heated it for about 20 seconds, and used your Safari Hot Sauce as a dipping sauce for the pork. YUM, YUM, YUM!

I'd roughly describe the taste as a cross between a hot salsa & yellow curry sauce. Both flavors that I quite like.

To be honest, it's so flavorful, that I'm tempted to go get another slice of pork loin so I can have some more of your amazing sauce 

Great work!! Now, off to Amazon to write a review.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

One thing that is pretty impressive, as it pertains to Amazon delivery information....










I've never seen this before -- where they have a photo proof of the actual package delivery, shown in the Amazon Track Package page.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that could be due to the incidence of package theft. They're providing visual proof of delivery in case you claim you never received it because some bounder made off with your purchase.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, since I 'invented' it, this is my current fav. However, years ago the _L.A. Time_ ran an article about a old Califorñano red chili sauce. I make it up by the quart!


Amazing, congrats on your product launch!

I visited S. Africa a couple of years ago I guess it was.

Had piri piri at least once, I don't remember that much about it though!

How do I say this fairly . . . it is a really different country. It is not generally considered to be a very safe place. Of course I hope the best for its future.

I'm interested in your experiences there.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Tod Hackett said:


> _Avocado toast!?_


The thing is, good heavens we have been eating that stuff out here since I was a kid, a good while ago, with no connotations to hipsters.

But we didn't call it "avocado toast", just avocado on toast, or whatever. I am not happy the hipsters have appropriated this staple of my childhood and youth, thereby stigmatizing it!

Off on a tangent here, there is a W African dish I like, have any of you had "Jollof Rice" ? Yum yum !


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Upon our return home from Sunday services today, we were pleasantly surprised to find a small shipping box from Amazon leaning against our front door. The 'fulfilled wish' found inside the box was my bottle of Biwanna Walt's Safari Hot Sauce. The bottle was shipped in the box with absolutely no padding to protect it, but in all fairness it did arrive intact. Not being a patient man, I immediately opened it and poured a bit on a teaspoon to sample the taste. As has been opined earlier in this thread the hot sauce presents medium heat and it does have a rather distinctive, yet pleasant taste on the tongue, heat lingering on the back of the tongue. It tastes pretty good, compared to the flavor I've experienced with other hot sauces. This evening the family will be joining joining Grandma "D" and I for dinner and Oldsarge, your hot sauce will be a condiment at that meal. The entree is pork loin. Bon Appetite'.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One chef described it as having a 'back kick' after the first taste. He was enthusiastic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My friend, with 11 people sitting around our dinner table last evening, your hot sauce was a hit...close to 2/3rds of the bottle was consumed. Very well done, Sir. I will be submitting a five star review to Amazon this morning!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How hot do you like your hot sauce?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I really don't understand people who eat those things on purpose. According to what I've read about them, the Ghost pepper wasn't even bred to be eaten. Supposedly it was developed by the Indian Armed Forces to be an ingredient in crowd control. And I believe it! Getting sprayed with Ghost Pepper would certainly eliminate any desire to continue rioting on my part.


Properly prepared, a ghost pepper sauce can be quite good. The Melinda's Naga Jolokia I mentioned above shares a lot of the fruitiness I associate with fresh habaneros. Of course it does bring a lot of zing. A five ounce bottle will last me over half a year! That said, I sure wouldn't want to be sprayed with it!


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Mine would probably be Elijah's extreme ghost pepper sauce. :icon_aportnoy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reading through the many posts in this thread, I am reminded of a book I read awhile back entitled Fire In The Belly: A Treatise on Being A Man, written by Sam Keen of the Harvard Divinity School. Perhaps it was through our penchant for hot sauce that we acquired the fire(s) in our respective belly's? LOL.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Ugh, I made my purchase of @Oldsarge's Hot Sauce using my personal Amazon account -- an account I almost never use. Now Amazon won't let me write a review because my account doesn't yet meet the minimum requirements of spending $50 within 12 months 

I guess I'll have to buy more hot sauce!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> Mine would probably be Elijah's extreme ghost pepper sauce. :icon_aportnoy:


with how many scovilles?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there a hot sauce that contains no scovilles?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Is there a hot sauce that contains no scovilles?


It's called vinegar.

🤪


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Not really a hot sauce but Blueberry Hills Preserves Chilli Jam is an outstanding accompaniment to, amongst other things, a good slice of gala or pork pie.. Their Ginger Curd is also v scrummy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ +1.



Howard said:


> Is there a hot sauce that contains no scovilles?


If, after consuming a new hot sauce, it does not have you praying for mercy, it's not really a hot sauce...just a wannabe! LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

This item does not ship to Canada. Scorned again. I will have to get by with the excellent small batch sauce made locally by Maan Farms.

Not sure who Vladimir S. is but that is quite the review.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It doesn't? I shall have to correct that.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Oldsarge - great job on the new photos!

@David J. Cooper - if OldSarge can't get the ship-to Canada thing straightened out, I'd be happy to order a bottle for you and ship it to you. I'm probably going to buy another bottle very soon, so I could include your bottle in my order pretty easily.

LMK if that's something you'd be interested in.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Mikel. Thank you for that kind offer. Luckily my Mrs is working in Los Angeles every second week so I am having a bottle shipped to her hotel.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And when she gets it home, please do review it on Amazon.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> with how many scovilles?


The Ghost pepper is known to be one of the hottest hot sauces rated more than 1,000,000 SHU.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Although ghost peppers may go to 1,000,000 or more Scoville units, not all sauces made with them bring nearly that level of heat. The Melinda’s Naga Jolokia is certainly hot, but not nearly as hot a eating fresh chiltepins off the push. I haven’t looked them up lately, but I vaguely recall they are in the 50,000 Scoville units range. As I’m nearing the bottom of my jar of Mina’s Spicy Harissa I’m thinking it’s about time to order Sarge’s sauce to ensure that the hot sauce shelf in the fridge stays full! I keep a range from low heat and vinegary like Cholula to medium heat and sweet like Sriracha to higher hear like Mina’s and Melinda’s with a few quirky ones, including home made chiltepins, to round out the shelf. And then there are salsas...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> The Ghost pepper is known to be one of the hottest hot sauces rated more than 1,000,000 SHU.


If I had to taste it, I'd probably be sick the next day.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> If I had to taste it, I'd probably be sick the next day.


Haha!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard my friend, and others, seriously hot sauces and peppers can indeed be more than unpleasant to some. If you aren’t a regular pepper fiend, have some suitable cooling agent at the ready. Milk or sour cream will work well. Beer or water just spreads the heat around. I watched a guy order Nuclear Shrimp at a notoriously spicy Thai restaurant. He ordered a big bottle of Chimay (probably thinking that if was the most expensive it must be the best) to douse the flames. A bit later he was still in agony but also bombed. Also, if you touch hot peppers, wash your fingers very thoroughly before you touch anything like your eyes or other sensitive areas below the belt. When I make homemade salsa from mango, red onion, lime, and ghost peppers, or even lesser peppers like habaneros or even chiltepins or Serranos, I’m super careful with the seeding and mincing. Gloves aren’t a bad idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To my mind, when dealing with any peppers beyond bells or maybe poblanos, gloves are essential. Caution is the byword.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Howard my friend, and others, seriously hot sauces and peppers can indeed be more than unpleasant to some. If you aren't a regular pepper fiend, have some suitable cooling agent at the ready. Milk or sour cream will work well. Beer or water just spreads the heat around. I watched a guy order Nuclear Shrimp at a notoriously spicy Thai restaurant. He ordered a big bottle of Chimay (probably thinking that if was the most expensive it must be the best) to douse the flames. A bit later he was still in agony but also bombed. Also, if you touch hot peppers, wash your fingers very thoroughly before you touch anything like your eyes or other sensitive areas below the belt. When I make homemade salsa from mango, red onion, lime, and ghost peppers, or even lesser peppers like habaneros or even chiltepins or Serranos, I'm super careful with the seeding and mincing. Gloves aren't a bad idea.





Oldsarge said:


> To my mind, when dealing with any peppers beyond bells or maybe poblanos, gloves are essential. Caution is the byword.


Great advice that I, for one will immediately put to good use!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> Haha!


I can probably tolerate 1 or 2 scovilles.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> To my mind, when dealing with any peppers beyond bells or maybe poblanos, gloves are essential. Caution is the byword.


What about covering your face?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> What about covering your face?


For super hot peppers goggles aren't a bad idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I find that holding my breath is essential.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> I can probably tolerate 1 or 2 scovilles.


You wouldn't need any hot sauce at all then.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0220/1512/files/3-scoville_levels_large.png?v=1556159020
Howard, it sounds as if you are a bell pepper guy. No more pepperoncini!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....but a salad is not a salad, absent the pepperoncini's. Just a bowl of lettuce, spinach leaves, cut up tomato's and onion:icon_scratch:. Ya just gotta have the peppers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....but a salad is not a salad, absent the pepperoncini's. Just a bowl of lettuce, spinach leaves, cut up tomato's and onion! Ya just gotta have the peppers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....but a salad is not a salad, absent the pepperoncini's. Just a bowl of lettuce, spinach leaves, cut up tomato's and onion! Ya just gotta have the peppers.


Yes, pepperoncini is awesome in a salad, but last night I made one with other ingredients that was decently: red lettuce, thinly sliced sweet onion, marinated artichoke hearts, garbanzos, and thin sliced of orange bell pepper. There wasn't a single Scoville in there unless it was from the scant teaspoon of Maille Dijon in the EVOO and white wine vinegar dressing. Maldon salt, the unsung hero of many salads. Pepperoncini would have made it even better.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I like pepperoncini on an Italian sausage sandwich . . . with aioli.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> For super hot peppers goggles aren't a bad idea.


Wouldn't it make your eyes water?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> You wouldn't need any hot sauce at all then.🤷‍♂️


My stomach is very sensitive.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0220/1512/files/3-scoville_levels_large.png?v=1556159020
> Howard, it sounds as if you are a bell pepper guy. No more pepperoncini!


red yellow or green pepper guy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ (in response to post #70)
When I was but a young lad, my Mom used to take hot peppers grown in our garden and put them up in oil. We would take those peppers, add a couple of slices of buttered homemade bread and sit back and enjoy some good eating!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When my children were small, I used to do the same thing with peppers preserved in dry sherry. And the sherry did wonderful things for gravies and sauces, too!


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> My stomach is very sensitive.


Which is exactly why you shouldn't be having a hot sauce.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> Which is exactly why you shouldn't be having a hot sauce.


I can tolerate it somewhat but not for too long.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> I can tolerate it somewhat but not for too long.


I see. Which one is your favorite hot sauce?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> I see. Which one is your favorite hot sauce?


My favorite would probably be Frank's Red Hot. I really shouldn't be bringing hot sauce home cause of My Father's heart attack a month and a half ago and My Father tells me to stop having hot sauce cause it will eventually catch up to you later on in your 50's and 60's.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I'm in my 70's and still hot sauce-ing along merrily. I am hard pressed to believe that it somehow connects with heart disease.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, I'm in my 70's and still hot sauce-ing along merrily. I am hard pressed to believe that it somehow connects with heart disease.


Plus peppers are a decent source of vitamin C.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> My favorite would probably be Frank's Red Hot. I really shouldn't be bringing hot sauce home cause of My Father's heart attack a month and a half ago and My Father tells me to stop having hot sauce cause it will eventually catch up to you later on in your 50's and 60's.


Oh is hot sauce related to heart attacks in anyway? I thought it lowered blood pressure, which is a good case scenario for a high blood pressure patient.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, something is certainly keeping mine under control.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ Same here, but
I suspect it is a combination of several meds the doc has me on to control my blood pressure...they seem to be working! I've not aware that hot sauce improves one's blood pressure, but it can certainly jack up our metabolism to a modest degree....aiding in our efforts to lose weight. It is my understanding that some hot sauces are high in sodium and that might be an issue for some BP patients. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Safari Hot Sauce is low sodium, no added sugar, no refined carbs and only the teensiest bit of gluten. Oh, and vegan safe, though why anyone would insist on a vegan safe topping for chicken and shellfish escapes me. It does go well on avocado . . .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, I'm in my 70's and still hot sauce-ing along merrily. I am hard pressed to believe that it somehow connects with heart disease.


and maybe high blood pressure.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> Oh is hot sauce related to heart attacks in anyway? I thought it lowered blood pressure, which is a good case scenario for a high blood pressure patient.


I try not to have too much hot sauce and My Father says it might catch up to me when I'm in my 50's. Is this true Cantaloop?


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> I try not to have too much hot sauce and My Father says it might catch up to me when I'm in my 50's. Is this true Cantaloop?


Too much of anything has detrimental effects. But in moderation, hot sauces should do you some good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> Too much of anything has detrimental effects. But in moderation, hot sauces should do you some good.


Are there any hot sauces with low sodium out there, perhaps at a supermarket?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Are there any hot sauces with low sodium out there, perhaps at a supermarket?


Oldsarge's Safari Hot Sauce is low sodium and it it more flavorful than most such sauces.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> Are there any hot sauces with low sodium out there, perhaps at a supermarket?


There is Dave's Gourmet Passionfruit Hot Sauce. It is a little more fruity though. It says 0mg sodium on the bottle, but according to the FDA anything that has less than 5mg can be rounded of to 0mg.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cantaloop said:


> There is Dave's Gourmet Passionfruit Hot Sauce. It is a little more fruity though. It says 0mg sodium on the bottle, but according to the FDA anything that has less than 5mg can be rounded of to 0mg.


I think I'll buy it for myself and myself only cause I'll be the only one that will be using it cause My parents won't.


----------



## Cantaloop (May 21, 2019)

Howard said:


> I think I'll buy it for myself and myself only cause I'll be the only one that will be using it cause My parents won't.


Haha all right man, let me know how you like it.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

I find it a lot of fun to make hot sauces. 

I use mostly peppers that I can grow in Vermont, so I am somewhat limited but still have a variety of flavors and heat levels. 

I will sometimes use nothing but one or a variety of peppers. I also often mix peppers with onions and garlic and then smoke them for a couple of hours .

I chop the peppers coarsely with a blender, add 0.25% salt by weight (there are tons of recipes if you google fermented hot sauces). Mix well and the salt will make a brine. 

Put the pepper mix in a fermentor that has an air lock so you can create an anaerobic environment. Keep it at room temperature for the first week or so. They can get pretty active for a couple of weeks. It's fun to watch. I then put the jars in my basement for any time up to a year (Tabasco ferments their sauce in open oak barrels for three years) . There is not much that can live in the sauce so you don't have to worry too much. The longer you ferment the better the taste. 

Once it is fermented enough, I run the material through a food mill to get out the seeds then boil it (outside) slowly for about 20 minutes before bottling in sanitized bottlers. 

I usually add vinegar but sometimes I don't. The sauces are technically shelf stable for a few years but I do keep them in the refrigerator. Only once have made any that didn't seem correct. I tried to grow tabasco peppers but they didn't have time to get red. I processed the pale yellow (at least that is the color my color blind eyes saw them as) peppers and fermented for about three months. When I opened them up, they smelled a little strange so I threw them out. Never had any other troubles. 

I don't save any money making hot sauce but they make good Christmas presents ,and you can tailor the taste to suit your pallette.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This past weekend I created an eight quart pot of my "private stock" chili, adding approximately 1/2 bottle of our friend Oldsarge's "B'Wana Walts Safari Hot Sauce. That is/was some pretty darned good stuff!


----------

